# How much does your V groom themselves?



## kristen

I knew going into it, that V's do a lot of grooming...but man, mine is a groom-a-holic!

Every morning and evening he will go into a little grooming frenzy. He will lick and nibble himself all over. He gets so happy he makes happy noises while doing it. 
I cant see any dry skin, rash, irritation or rhyme or reason to where/why he does it, and he doesn't seem to be irritating his skin. He especially goes nuts on his paws. 

Do yours do this as well, or do I just have an ocd pup?


----------



## harrigab

Ruby is constantly grooming herself at the moment,,,,the joys of being "in season"!


----------



## threefsh

I thought Riley had allergies for the longest time because every morning/evening she would lick, nibble, and even *mouth* her paws. She drives my hubby nuts at night in bed with her licking noises... haha! ;D


----------



## kellygh

Constantly! Pumpkin can hold her own against any cat ;D


----------



## DougAndKate

Elroy does it as well. Same routine every night basically. Sometimes he puts his whole paw in his mouth. And it's always as soon as he gets on the couch with us and we get comfy!


----------



## kristen

Thanks for all your replies, I am so glad I asked!

I agree DougAndKate, its on the sofa right when you try to settle in and watch a movie!


----------



## mattgbox

My Holly is a constant groomer also, you would think that she was a cat, as for having her in the bedroom this is impossible due to the noise. And if she is licking and nibbling she will flap her ears to wake us up


----------



## mswhipple

Ah, yes... Willie gives himself a thorough grooming every evening right after dinner. He does it every night, but I don't think he is obsessive about it.


----------



## redrover

Jasper usually grooms twice a day--in the morning after our walk, and the evening, right after he settles down to sleep. The evening groom usually involves a thorough, paw-in-mouth cleaning, and is usually when he makes the happy little grunting noises.

He's also constantly cleaning his front legs. Not because he's obsessive, but because ever since he started lifting his leg, he pees on himself a lot more often! ;D


----------



## DougAndKate

Again, late to the thread but Elroy was going nuts yesterday, it was so funny. Insert pun here...


----------



## Lindsey1420

Jack doesnt clean himself that much. However, he likes to clean the bed . At night I think is he licking himself, and I cant stand that sound, when I flip the covers to see him he is licking the the sheets. There is this huge wet spot from him licking, and licking and licking. Some nights he doesnt do this but most nights he does. I had to go buy more sheets for my bed bc Im tried of washing them soooo much. Any else Vs do this?


----------



## city_dog

Sammy has to be the cleanest dog on the block!
My hubby jokes that he must be part cat... right down to nibbling between each of his back toes. The cleaning sessions can last for 15 minutes! 

I just shake my head at him... it's 15 minutes when he's not under my feet!!


----------



## ironman_stittsville

Lindsey1420 said:


> Jack doesnt clean himself that much. However, he likes to clean the bed . At night I think is he licking himself, and I cant stand that sound, when I flip the covers to see him he is licking the the sheets. There is this huge wet spot from him licking, and licking and licking. Some nights he doesnt do this but most nights he does. I had to go buy more sheets for my bed bc Im tried of washing them soooo much. Any else Vs do this?


I have noticed Phoebe doing that too. I don't know what it's about. Anyone have any thinking on this?


----------



## ironman_stittsville

... errr... not licking your sheets, licking my sheets... just in case that wasn't clear ;D


----------



## kristen

re: the licking the sheets thing....

I don't want to be the kid who rains on the parade but.... 

I found Odin licking his blankie one day with ferver, picked it up and gave it a smell, turned out to be that he expressed his anal glands....and was now trying to lick it off the blanket. Seen him do it a couple more times, and sure as **** (pardon the pun) it was the same thing. His blankie gets tossed in the wash pretty darn quick.

Hope that's not the case with you guys!


----------



## threefsh

kristen said:


> re: the licking the sheets thing....
> 
> I don't want to be the kid who rains on the parade but....
> 
> I found Odin licking his blankie one day with ferver, picked it up and gave it a smell, turned out to be that he expressed his anal glands....and was now trying to lick it off the blanket. Seen him do it a couple more times, and sure as sh*t (pardon the pun) it was the same thing. His blankie gets tossed in the wash pretty darn quick.
> 
> Hope that's not the case with you guys!


Yup... this same thing has happened with Riley. 

She has, though, on occasion been grooming her paw and accidentally licked the sheets at the same time.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

kristen said:


> re: the licking the sheets thing....
> 
> I don't want to be the kid who rains on the parade but....


YUCK-O-RAMA! Here comes the rain!

;D
Rh.


----------



## Lindsey1420

kristen said:


> re: the licking the sheets thing....
> 
> I don't want to be the kid who rains on the parade but....
> 
> I found Odin licking his blankie one day with ferver, picked it up and gave it a smell, turned out to be that he expressed his anal glands....and was now trying to lick it off the blanket. Seen him do it a couple more times, and sure as sh*t (pardon the pun) it was the same thing. His blankie gets tossed in the wash pretty darn quick.
> 
> Hope that's not the case with you guys!



Oh Dear Lord!!!! I would freaking if this was the case. I'm a huge germ-a-phobe!!! Weird though because I love Jack sleeping with us. LOL. If it was his anal gland I would know b/c that smells HORRIBLE. The first time it happened I didnt know that it happened. But I asked the vet about his back smelling fishy and thats when he told me. That first time I could smell it when I walked into the house. But thanks for the heads up!!! ;D


----------



## city_dog

kristen said:


> re: the licking the sheets thing....
> 
> I don't want to be the kid who rains on the parade but....


GROSS! LOL


----------

